# Zathura (2006)



## The Master™ (May 2, 2005)

A new film from Columbia Pictures... Due out November for the US and later in 2006 for UK (BOO HISS!!!)

"Concerns two squabbling bothers who are propelled into space whilst playing a boardgame they find in the basement of their old house...

Unless they finish the game, they are doomed to travel through space forever..."

Sounds an awful lot like "Jumanji-in-Space" to me... But is (allegedly) based on a best-selling novel by Chris Van Allsburg - who also wrote Jumanji!!!


----------



## Winters_Sorrow (May 2, 2005)

it basically IS jumanji in space then
look ok, but I won't exactly be rushing out to watch it, know what I mean?


----------



## Alia (May 3, 2005)

I like Jumanji, but I think I will pass on Jumanji-in-space, it's all yours Master.  Have fun watching it.


----------



## The Master™ (May 3, 2005)

I'll wait until it comes out on TV - should be 2 years after released, I think we can wait...


----------



## Dave (Oct 23, 2005)

*Zathura (2005)*

Plot Outline: "Zathura" is the story of two young brothers who are drawn into an intergalactic adventure when their house is magically hurtled through space. The story is based on the book Zathura by children's author Chris Van Allsburg.

Tagline: Adventure Is Waiting 

By the same author as the 'Jumanji' and 'The Polar Express'. My kids saw the trailer for this and immediately said that it is Jumanji without the monkeys... in space. I wonder how it will do as there is some stiff competition this autumn - Corspe Bride, Harry Potter, Wallace and Grommit, Nanny McPhee, Narnia and Sky High.





> _from SciFi Wire_
> 
> *Zathura Star Trips Through Time*
> 
> ...


----------



## Niolani (Nov 1, 2005)

Just watched contestants on _The Apprentice_ make promotional floats for this movie. does sound like Jumanji doesn't it. Maybe it's sort of a sequel?


----------



## Alysheba (Nov 1, 2005)

Why so late for the UK? That's stupid.   I'd be pissed off if I had to wait too. 

Personally I can't wait for this one. It looks awesome. I loved Jumanji and this one looks similar but not entirely.


----------



## philoSCIFI (Nov 22, 2005)

Free tickets to Zathura are in the re-release special 2 disc DVD of Jumanji. I have yet to see the movie, but am oddly looking forward to it.

The first time I saw the preview, I was in the theater watching the previews before Hitchhikers Guide to the Galaxy. Within the first... lets say 5 seconds... I had leaned over to my friend and said... Look! Jumanji part two! We both found that amusing when at the end it was announced it was from the same author.

I think Zathura is holding up in the theaters right now. It might not be at the top of the top at the box office. But considering some of the movies that have come out this month and the movies that are going to be coming out end of November and definitely in the month od December, the movie is doing pretty good.

I'm also looking forward to seeing it because of Kristen Stewart. I saw her in "Panic Room" and thought she did an alright job. Then I saw her in that kids movie "Catch That Kid" and the more serious "Speak." Then I caught her in "Undertow." I didn't realize she was in "The Safety of Objects" and "Cold Creek Manor" but, I'm looking forward to seeing her in more serious roles whether or not they be childrens/family movies. She's only 15, but I'd like to see where her career goes. I'd hate to see her typecast already.

But I digress...
If I find those free tickets and get a chance to see it, I may come back to this thread with a review.   

Has anyone seen it yet?


----------



## Dave (Feb 20, 2006)

I forgot to say we'd seen this. 

It did what it said on the box, although it is extremely similar to 'Jumanji' including an astronaut stuck inside the game (though he isn't really an astronaut.) Who he is, becomes increasing obvious until you can bare it no more, and it lacks Robin Williams acting skills. I hadn't seen Kristen Stewart before but she does a good job, although she is frozen solid for most of the film and asleep in bed for a lot of the rest.

Most people are seeing 'Chicken Little' instead of this. My kids are spoilt and saw both. They said they were on a par.


----------



## philoSCIFI (Feb 20, 2006)

I finally saw it this weekend on DVD. I was surprised by it. I liked it more than I thought I would. Maybe it was the atmosphere or the fact that I was watching it with my older sister.  

I don't think it was made for comaring it to Jumanji. Although the writer is the same, in the books its more of a sequel. If we're comparing the two, I actually liked it better than Jumanji.  I loved Jumanji when it came out. And when I saw the preview for Zathura in the theaters I thought sarcastically 'oh great Jumanji part two' and then I found out it pretty much _was_! So I didn't have great expectations for it. I thought it would be your average/good childrens/family movie. And it was.

The "astronaut"... I actually liked him. Not like the older sister does, but as this quirky "astronaut"...  it wasn't slapstick and it wasn't "serious"... it was a good blend of corny scifi and childrens/family movies. Yeah... I like corny childrens movies as well as corny family movies. :blush:   :rolly2:

And I don't think it was increasingly obvious. Although, I _do_ think they could have done a better job with the actual 'revealing'. I didn't like the way they had revealed it and brought the character full circle, etc. It seemed a little abrupt to me actually. It was obvious at certain points and then just kind of blows up (almost literally when... 



Spoiler



...when the astronauts little brother shows up in a blinding flash of light from the shooting star


). But overall...Yeah, they probably could have worked on that a little bit whether it was too slow or too abrupt. Either way it was... meh.



> ...although she is frozen solid for most of the film and asleep in bed for a lot of the rest.


 Regarding Kristen Stewart, I agree. I was hoping we'd see more of her. Oh well.


----------



## Sahara Star (Mar 7, 2006)

It's pretty much Jumangi with anew twist, "how do we get home in the middle of outer space?" It's a great movie that kids and adults alike enjoy. What I don't get is how can a game board do that?


----------



## Thunderchild (Mar 7, 2006)

From what I hear it was origonaly going to be a sequal to Jumanji but they decided it could stand on its own feet


----------



## roddglenn (Mar 7, 2006)

I heard that it was a sequel to Jumanji too


----------



## Caretaker66 (Mar 7, 2006)

_Yes, it is a sequel, and it was very entertaining on my part. As a Huge science fiction fan, I thought it was good. It WAS made for a young audience, however, so it may not appeal to some people..._


----------



## edott (Mar 8, 2006)

I saw it and liked it. especilly the twist at the end. my boys loved it. so if you have kids they will probably love it as well.

peace
ed


----------



## kyektulu (Mar 9, 2006)

Alia said:
			
		

> I like Jumanji, but I think I will pass on Jumanji-in-space, it's all yours Master.  Have fun watching it.



*I second that.*


----------



## Alysheba (Mar 24, 2006)

I have to say that I really enjoyed this movie up until the DVD from Netflix decided to go bananas. Not to worry, I will purchase it. It was quite entertaining and funny. So what if it's Jumanji in space? It was quite fun to watch.


----------



## Syn (Apr 1, 2006)

kyektulu said:
			
		

> *I second that.*


 
i'll join that idea too


----------



## Teir (Apr 1, 2006)

Ill watch it for a bit of fun......but I'm not payin to do it. Remaking the jumanji idea....not the most spectacularly original concept


----------



## Syn (Apr 1, 2006)

Teir said:
			
		

> Ill watch it for a bit of fun......but I'm not payin to do it. Remaking the jumanji idea....not the most spectacularly original concept


 
i agree. there can only be one jumanji!
i also like your 'not paying' idea. very stylish


----------



## Teir (Apr 1, 2006)

ok lol....thnx. One does try to be stylish :>


----------



## Carolyn Hill (Apr 8, 2006)

_Zathura_ is light-weight; it doesn't task the brain cells or offer anything new.  But it serves to pass the time, and I enjoyed it more than _Jumanji_.  

(I have to ask, but I'll do so vaguely, in order to avoid a spoiler:  did anyone else who has seen it think there was something a bit . . . creepy about the ending and the sister?)


----------

